# Palmtop 'Tank' build



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

So being bored, and needing to do some work on my 1.5 gallon AND my college homework, I decided to do something else entirely. You see, I've been seeing these old pictures of absolutely _tiny_ tanks that looked incredible. ( Fish Tank of March '06 at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish ) So I decided to try one myself. Now, I know I'm not the best at scaping, and I don't have easy access to most of the plants that those examples used. So I decided to do something else. 

Materials:
-1 liter tank (roughly, more like 5 cups)
-random gravel for a substrate 
-1 large-ish rock from my main tank
-2 dwarf sagittaria
-dirt/clay from that strange place called the "outside"

First, you need a bowl for your 'tank'. This one might be a bit large for a palmtop though...

But hey, it fits in _my_ palm

here's where the mud and the dwarf Sag come into play. I'd had a heck of a time trying to get the lil buggers to not float, and they were in desperate need of some ferts. So I simplified my life. I washed and rewashed the dirt, so that the small particles that tend to cloud up the water would have already been flushed away. I then set the mud off the the side for a day or two to dry out a bit. Once the mud had dried out a bit and I could work it like clay, I formed it around the roots of my little dwarf sag (seriously, they're about 1/2" tall at best!)


With one planted...


This is why I rinsed and cleaned the dirt before using it. These pictures are literally about one minute after I added the water (gently) and there's very little clouding. 10 minutes later, no clouding. 





For now, this is what it looks like. It will probably change as I mess with my other tank and might be able to add stuff to it. What do ya'll think?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cuuuuute! They are basically mini under water gardens!!! now I want one! I'm not sure what plant I have though that will do with no lighting.... and in unheated water... it gets really cold in here in the winter!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol, the bowl for that was just $1 at GoodWill. Yay for bargains! 
I got some new plants, so I added a bit of xmas moss. It looks a bit out of place since it totally throws off any sense of scale, but I think it still looks alright. I also ended up with a free pond snail (Fred) that I put in there, and then added a malaysian trumpet snail, just to keep him company (George). Pics in the morning!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Cuuuuute! They are basically mini under water gardens!!! now I want one! I'm not sure what plant I have though that will do with no lighting.... and in unheated water... it gets really cold in here in the winter!


lol, there's some that are cuter than mine, but I already like mine! I'm probably just going to leave mine in the windowsill so it gets some indirect light and maybe by my tank so that it gets the extra light from the tank. I think it'd be fine, as long as it's inside. lol, it's probably as much fun to play with as my "big" tank


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Next day pic showing the moss that I added. Didn't quite know what to do with it, but it seems alright as it is. Too bad you can't see Fred and George in the picture though


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool! I'd sooooooo do that if I had a window sill! We have a big sliding glass door.... no sill, lol. But a very cool idea! Maybe when we move.......


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I got bored of the moss just floating about, so I tied it down to the big rock. Yay for the tank being small enough that I don't have to really worry about messing things up, as long as I don't disturb the dirt. Fred and George are doing well (after 2 days, lol)
But I'm headed off to the other side of the mountains for the weekend, so I'll be back to check up on it in 2 days.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, it's been about a week so here's an update.

The dwarf dwarf sag seems to be doing well, and if I didn't know how much it hates growing, I'd say it's getting just a little bigger. The moss was doing well, and Fred and George spent a lot of time on it. Had to remove a baby George already. I'm trying to only have those two in there, not those two and kids. The bowl's simply not big enough for more
Unfortunately my anubias in my main tank needed some emergency tlc and time away from the tank's light (I think, it just started dying on me after I started using the light) so I switched the mossy rock and the anubias. It seems really huge though, it's almost too big for the little bowl, but somehow it almost looks alright...in my opinion at least. 

And now for the pics:

See any change in the dwarf sag, or is it just me?

on second thought, the anubias looks ridiculous in here, but I don't have anywhere else to put it...

Anubias can grow with their leaves out of the water, right? Also, Renoir wanted in the pic, and what Renoir wants, Renoir gets.


Plants:
2 (dying?) anubias nana
2 dwarf dwarf sag
a little bit of duckweed that looks adorable in there


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I want to do something like this kay....as a gift for my mom, as I think she would adore it. I have a few questions though...how often do you need to do water changes on it, if at all? Anything else I need to know before I put one together?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Summer said:


> I think I want to do something like this kay....as a gift for my mom, as I think she would adore it. I have a few questions though...how often do you need to do water changes on it, if at all? Anything else I need to know before I put one together?


I've been doing 80% water changes once a week, since the snails produce a lot of waste. I only have Fred and George in there, and that's all I could humanely put in there, in my opinion. George isn't even a big MTS, just a half grown one. I add a few bits of fish food a couple times a week, and no complaints from them. 

Go for low light, but supposedly faster growers like duckweed (hard to see in there, but it's there) and dwarf sag. to take care of ammonia issues...which I have a feeling I'll be getting into shortly, since this is the 3rd week of the tank's life. Both the mossy rock i used originally, and the anubias came from my established main tank. Ammonia could be a real problem though. I hear dirt releases ammonia as the organic material decomposes, not to mention snail waste. Using a regular aquarium substrate would probably be safer really. 

Also, cleaning could be a hassle should the need ever arise. 3 weeks in, and not a spot of algae!  yay for snails!

That's about it really. Use one faster growing plant to take care of ammonia, and a nice slow grower or two to fill it out (not over fill it, lol) and only use small snails, and only one or two of them. My goal for this was a stable, low maintenance and balanced system. Slow seems to be the way to go with it; slow growing plants and slow moving snails. It's a nice thing to wake up and see first thing in the morning, since it's right by my bed, in my window.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Perfect, billions of thanks!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, it's that time of the week again, and my palmtop is in it's third week of life. I'm starting to actually see some growth, although it's small from the dwarf sag, which is nice. The leaves are yellowish, so they might be needing better light. The anubias certainly doesn't though. It's starting to recover from nearly dying and I'm hoping it will make a full recovery. Unfortunately now, I'm seeing some hair algae growth on my dwarf sag. Dunno what I'll do about that, the snails have no interest in it. Speaking of which, Fred and George are doing fine, but declared that they wouldn't allow pictures of themselves before they speak with their attorney. 


I do believe the dwarf sag is growing. Either that or distortion from the bowl. Oh, and lots of snail poop.


Woo! regrowth! I took the anubias out to remove dead plant matter so it wouldn't rot in the bowl.


The necessary bowl and main tank group picture...

The duckweed roots are quite impressive, some of the roots are nearly an inch long

and just a look at everything from a different angle


Just stay turned till next week for another exciting episode of Palmtop Tank Build! *pc


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

No wonder why I thought the shape of the bowl was so familiar, my mom uses them for candle holders! It's be a great way to display it though...if I had a pair of them...hmm...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, it's a day late, but here's the weekly update on the palmtop!

Seeing some strong growth from the dwarf sag, it's nearly doubled how tall it was when I first planted it, and it's only been a month! It's pearling everyday, so I think it's quite happy. Haven't seen much growth from the anubias, but I'll try to be patient... I'd just like it not to look monstrous in my tank, but the dwarf sag may help with that as it grows...I just hope it doesn't grow too much. There were some worries about how well the D. sag would root in such huge gravel, but I've noticed that the roots thread their way down to where the dirt has settled, and they aren't floating away, so I'm guessing those are nicely rooted now. 

In other news, there's eggs! Looks like Fred got busy, but no comment from either of them. I'm not sure whether to remove the eggs or not. The bowl's too small to have the babies in, but if I put them in the main tank, Renoir was probably eat them. I might have to remove all but a very few eggs...I'm sure Fred and George will be good parents, but there's the whole issue of the tank being too small for more than say, 1-2 more snails. I do want a few pond snails in the betta tank though, I think I like the little guys. I like watching snails move about, but with MTS you rarely see them, so I'll try and save some eggs. 

lots of growth, but there is some hair algae, and a dirty outside of the bowl, sorry for not cleaning it first!


Remember last time how I was talking about the duckweed roots?

vs...


Lots of baby Freds, but I'm not quite sure what to do with them...hmm...


And finally, my new project!  Think I'll try and do a little mini moss bottle for a Christmas present for my fish-hating mom, LOL The little bottle only holds 1/4 cup of water, it's so cuuute!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

well, that time again!

Finally got tired of the hair algae, and tried removing a bit off of my dwarf sag, and luckily, since this is hair algae it cam off nicely and didn't leave a lot left on the plant. Need to get a couple more bits of it out though. I also got my first kind of other algae, green spot. It's coming on pretty rapidly and all over the bowl. I can't scrub it off though, so that's a pain. There's be a little bit of other algae too, but that cam off with my very first cleaning of the tank. I wiped it down when I was doing another 80% water change, and everything's good to go.

Fred's eggs have been coming along nicely, and as much as I don't want more snails, it's been interesting watching them develop. The hard part is though, that he had soooo many, i keep finding new bunches of them. Anyone know how long they stay eggs before hatching? George seems interesting in being a good father, always hanging about the eggs. Fred goes out and patrols the bowl, but at least he's not trying to crawl out any more.

The dwarf sag is still growing nicely, still staying fairly small though, and the anubias is...not doing anything again. I've also found that I now have little tiny white worms in the bowl, especially on the sides. They're too small to get a picture of, but they're everywhere. No idea what they are, but might be from how dirty the tank is...there's lots of snail poop built up, and probably some ammonia from the dirt too. Still, Fred and George seem quite happy.

Sorry, no pics for now, but I'll have them up later!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great kay!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol, guess I'm slacking a bit!

There hasn't been a huge amount going on, aside from the new arrivals- Fred and George are daddies now! Fred's eggs hatched, and there were more of them than I was expecting, and by time I found them, the babies snails had hatched and were too small for me to grab. I also found a baby George, I hadn't seen one since I first set the tank up, nice change, aside from the fact the my little bowl is now overstocked. >.> I have no idea how many little baby Freds there are (pond snails), but I'm sure there's just two MTS, George and his baby. The happy couple seem quite proud of themselves, but I'm still wondering how I'll make it work.

Trying to help this, I added a gob of christmas moss back into the bowl, all tangled up in the anubias roots. Hoping this won't hurt the anubias, but I'm assuming it won't. Anubias looks like it's grown a little bit again, finally.

I'll get pics up as soon as my computer stops being so laggy


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I promise! Pictures this time! XD

Things are looking ok. I added all the moss last week, and it's pearling quite a lot, telling me there's a lot ammonia in the tank...probably. Unfortunately there's about as much hair algae as there is moss, but I guess that's helping the chemistry too. I'd love to get rid of it though, that stuff everywhere in all of my tanks. I've also noticed tiny white worms on the glass, don't know where they came from or what they do, but they're there.

Some growth from the anubias, barely. There's some indication that there will be new leaves coming in, it's just that it's growing so slowly...I used to be able to grow it at a decent speed, like a leaf a week. 

As for Fred and George's babies, I haven't seen them since they hatched. I removed some more of Fred's eggs though. Hopefully I can keep the population controlled, or this tank will crash. >.<

Alright, picture time! 

The snail odessy, from when I first saw the eggs to their hatching. Took 2-3 weeks, I think.

the developing eggs with George watching over them

yaaay! hatching! And now I have no idea how many there are, they were hatching when I came back from a weekend out of town.


This is a current view of the back of the bowl, you don't get to see it too much in my other pics

need some hair algae?

Tried to get a picture of the pearling moss, but the little white worms got in the way (the little white specs). Pretty good view of the hair algae too


well, until next week!


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

awww this is really cute. Might try one myself


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

xteenagedirtbag said:


> awww this is really cute. Might try one myself


lol thanks! I wrote some tips on here for summer, and anyone else who's interested


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Think I might have ended up accidentally starting a crash this week. Oh no!

I was in a hurry to get on the road, since I was taking a 5 day break for Thanksgiving, and a forgot to do a water change! I'd been finally seeing some of Fred's babies too...I'm still not home yet, so once I get back, I'll do a water change and see if what damage has been done and if I can still save things.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, guess things were alright after all. Came back from vacation and the hair algae was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad...I could see Fred going around just fine, but I hadn't been as worried about him as I had the babies. Shouldn't have worried

The anubia finally opened its newest leaf, and I moved things around so that it was sticking out of the water and hopefully getting more light. It just keeps on going no matter what I do to it, the cute lil guy. Christmas moss...it could be better, honestly. If it weren't for the fact that I think I need either it or the algae to help take care of the ammonia from the babies, I wouldn't have added it. The hair algae is ghastly though. Still very little growth from the dwarf sag, guess that growth spurt I had early on was only a growth spurt. Still smaller than a quarter. 

I was worried about the babies, but at least Fred's have come through just fine. I noticed a few when I was cleaning and moving around the anubias, along with a LOT more of Fred's eggs...That boy just doesn't know when to quit, lol. Some of them were days from hatching, so I tossed them into the betta tank where they'll hopefully be just fine. The rest though, I tossed with the dirty water. Haven't seen George's boys, but he's only had one or two that I've found and left in there.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Updated pics?

Is the hair algae on stuff that you can take out and kinda scrape off/rinse? or is it on everything?

Maybe taking it away from the window a few hours earlier each day (so cutting back on the light) will help? Although, even if it is ugly, it's probably helping eat ammonia too.

Questions for you: *1.* What do you feed the snails? Are they just eating algae and biofilm?

I think I have a bowl just like this... or my MIL snitched it and I've gotta' find it.... I'm thinking of maybe doing one and using some Elodea, since it's a freaking weed and I don't think it neeeeds heat bc it's a North American weed... And I'd throw some pest snails in. *2.*(Do they ever try to escape? I've seen some of my pest snails above the water line in my covered tank...) I had some water lettuce (basically same as Duck Weed... should have kept it!) I would put it on our speaker so it could still get light... cats may knock it over though...  *3.* Since there's no filter, I'm assuming there's no "cycling" and the snails can go in right away yes? * 4.* How often and how much water do you change (and do you attempt to clean the gravel from snail poops?

Now I'm super excited and going to search out that bowl! XD


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Questions for you: *1.* What do you feed the snails? Are they just eating algae and biofilm?


Once or twice a week I drop in a few bits of food, usually betta pellets. I've tried freeze dried bloodworms and flake food, but I'm lazy and the pellets are the most convenient. Other than that though, they're pretty much on their own. I'm sure I don't add enough pellets for every baby to get their own, but since I'm still seeing them, I guess they're doing fine



holly12 said:


> I think I have a bowl just like this... or my MIL snitched it and I've gotta' find it.... I'm thinking of maybe doing one and using some Elodea, since it's a freaking weed and I don't think it neeeeds heat bc it's a North American weed... And I'd throw some pest snails in. *2.*(Do they ever try to escape? I've seen some of my pest snails above the water line in my covered tank...) I had some water lettuce (basically same as Duck Weed... should have kept it!) I would put it on our speaker so it could still get light... cats may knock it over though...


lol sneaky in-laws! But elodea seems like it would work. I guess I got lucky on the snail front, Fred and George occasionally take trips to the surface, and Fred likes to float around sometimes, but neither of them go out of the water. I bet apple snails and whatnot that lay their eggs out of the water would escape, but as far as I can tell, Fred, George and their children stay under the sea. I supposed keeping plastic wrap on it (to keep in humidity for the anubias) does make escape just a tiny bit more difficult 



holly12 said:


> *3.* Since there's no filter, I'm assuming there's no "cycling" and the snails can go in right away yes?


I wouldn't say there's no cycling. Cycling is just the buildup of helpful bacteria after all. But yes, I did dump in Fred and George on the first day. That's part of why plants (and algae I suppose as well) is important in such a small tank. Other than water changes, plants are the only force removing ammonia, nitrates and nitrites.



holly12 said:


> * 4.* How often and how much water do you change (and do you attempt to clean the gravel from snail poops?


I do a 60-75% water change each week with a light gravel vacuuming. I can't get out most of the snail poop, so I don't even try, lol. Actually, I've been watching it build up, and as it decomposes it looks more like a substrate than poop. I bet if they got their little roots down past the dirt that's in there, the dwarf sag would love the snail poop. Could probably root in it quite well. I guess that's the way that the snails give back to the plants, lol. The plants give them life, the snails give them poop! XD



holly12 said:


> Now I'm super excited and going to search out that bowl! XD


Yesh! Do it! and then post pictures!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What do you siphon with? My tank siphon is waaay to big, hahaha. I'd have that tank empty in two seconds, LOL!

Also, is the water change the only thing that adds air for the snails, or do you stir the water now and then? 

OH! plastic wrap on the top will keep some warmth in I suppose, and keep snails in... good idea!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

holly12 said:


> What do you siphon with? My tank siphon is waaay to big, hahaha. I'd have that tank empty in two seconds, LOL!
> 
> Also, is the water change the only thing that adds air for the snails, or do you stir the water now and then?
> 
> OH! plastic wrap on the top will keep some warmth in I suppose, and keep snails in... good idea!


lol I just use airline tubing as the vacuum. It's actually the perfect size for my smaller tanks, and not bad for my main tank, since I can weave it though the plants without bothering anything.

Sometimes when I'm bored I play in the water. XD So maybe twice a week or so I'll get the urge to muck around in there, so I end up stirring up the water. Other than that, and the pearling from the plants/algae, no water movement.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice. I've got a syringe I can use to suck up water and spray it back in to stir things up if I don't notice any pearling.

So. Excited. For. Snails. And. Baby. Crypt!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I promise, I'll get more pics up soon! But for now, a picture-less update:

the anubias seems to be doing quite well, or at least the plant on the side of the rock the gets more light. It's the plant with the new leaf, and all seems to be well with it. Now if I could just stop Fred from laying eggs on it, I'd be set. Speaking of Fred, I assumed that at some point I would miss some of the eggs he's laying and would end up with even more babies. I decided to throw the biggest babies I could find into the main betta tank. I put two in, Cadet and Blix...And I named them at like 2am, don't be too harsh on me! XD Unfortunately I still rarely see the babies, so it's hard to know how many are in there. I know there's at least one more baby that's big enough to move over. Something funny about when I tossed Cadet in the tank though, my dumb betta Renoir tried very hard to eat him! The dumb fish...it didn't look like it hurt Renny any, and well, snails have shells for a reason, and I saw both the lil guys a few hours later (somehow)

Anyways, still have major hair algae issues, but I might try a hydrogen peroxide dip to see if that'll take care of it...I'm just worried about it hurting the roots of the anubias. I'm also planning a bit of a change to the tank, possibly adding a dracaena (lucky bamboo) cutting. I think/hope it's roughly the right size. The only problem I can see with it is the leaves might end up at least partly under the water. Since it will be emersed, I'm not too worried about it rotting away. 

Also, if I get extraordinarily bored/celebrating the last official day of class before finals, I might set up another palmtop in my current moss jar. Think I would only add dwarf sag to that (the non-dwarf dwarf version), just to see how well it reacts to having plenty of dirt to root in, and with no water changes. That might actually be the problem for the D.S. in the bowl- the dirt's just a little too out of the way for them to root in. oh well, you live, you learn. Haven't decided if I'll add snails to that one, I want to see if I can hit on a way to get as low maintenance on a palmtop as possible. lol, I'm just looking for ways to be a lazy bum while watching something cool.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I've got some bad news...

I'm heading off on winter vacation, and I'll be gone a month. I don't know how well the palmtop will travel. I'm strongly considering breaking down my mini bottle for the same reason. Trying to figure out how to move the bowl, but some of the plants are fragile... >.>

Speaking of plants, I did a Hydrogen Peroxide dip for my anubias + moss, and now the moss is looking pretty rough. I also added a cutting of lucky bamboo (dracaena) that seemed to be rooting well...I think it's doing ok, can't check the roots though. That's what i'm worried about for the trip...

I do have some good news though. I did set up another palmtop, in the ex-moss jar (threw out the algae/moss). It's pretty much just dirt, a couple of Fred's children and a bit of Dwarf sag from the betta tank. Seems to be doing well. I'm not going to touch it though, aside from maybe putting the moss and stuff from the mini bottle in it. I want to see how dwarf sag grows if I don't mess with it. It'll be in the same window as everything else is now, but i won't do water changes and stuff on it. Thought about adding an airstone to it though, but not sure on that. 

Anyways, ideas for what to do with traveling with the palmtop?


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

Kehy said:


> lol thanks! I wrote some tips on here for summer, and anyone else who's interested


Really could you link me to it? the tank is looking great btw


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol, it's in the thread somewhere. I'll try and get updated pics up too. The palmtop survived the trip! Quite well really.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright, for the long overdue palmtop update! As I mentioned before, the trio of tanks survived the trip over the mountains perfectly well. The moss in my mini bottle is actually doing much better than the stuff in my betta tank, LOL. I took out the moss from the palmtops, and I've decided to keep it out. Just attracts way too much hair algae, even if algae is a good nitrate vacuum. The dracaena cutting appears to be alive and well, though it's so slow growing it's hard to tell changes. I've been gradually lowing the water level though, trying to get the anubias to grow faster, but no sign of changes. The dwarf sag though, seems to be loving life. It's finally broken the "size of a quarter" landmark. Although I did trim my D.S. in my betta tank, and now at least one is that small, hmm... They might do better with different substrate, but I'm waiting for the results of an experiment. 

Currently, I'm testing growing drawf sag and snails in a "hand off" experiment. I talked about it before, when I sacrificed my moss jar. I just put in a single dwarf sag plant in about 1/8" of dirt straight from the garden, and plopped in 2 of Fred's kids. I haven't seen it for weeks, and it'll be at least another week till I see it again. Meaning no water changes past the first week (to clarify the water from the dirt) and no air going into the jar. I'm not actually expecting the snails to really do well, but I needed something to keep the jar at least partially clean for awhile. I really jut want to know how well D.S. _can_ grow, and maybe create a small supply that I can just have on hand. How well this little experiment goes will help me decide something else. 

I'm going to be doing a pretty big rescaping of the bowl, taking out a lot of the gravel at the very least. It just looks weird and too full. If I do that, I may remove the rock the anubias are attached to, and maybe just leave one in there, planted directly into...whatever I end up using, whether it's the same gravel, different gravel, or even just straight dirt (will depend on the experiment.).

As for Fred and George, I haven't noticed new eggs or babies since the move. I assume it's because the bowl is too cold (likely in the 50-60's) Bother however seem to be doing fine themselves. There's still one of their children left in the betta tank, and he seems very happy, cruising all over the place and growing. That little one will henceforth be known as Cadet (I'm assuming it's the first one I put in there). 

Pics time! (more in the next post too, need to upload more)

The bowl right after the move:


And my little...experiment...(the gravel was in there to make sure there was _some_ bacteria to start things off:


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

As promised, more pics:

During cleaning:







Fred's doing great, but George is camera shy:


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, quite a lot has happened.

The dwarf sag completely dissapeared for some reason. All the healthy leaves just fell off, so I pulled the stumps out. I also removed quite a bit of gravel, and I'm now going to use the palmtop for growing the bamboo and anubias emersed, like I was, but with more of a focus on them. They seem to be doing alright. Fred and George are still around and seem happy with how things have changed, even though I took away half their water. I even saw a baby George, so I'm guessing they're happy. Might have to step up the water changes though, since it really is only about half the water they used to have. I also added some extra baby crypts I had left over from what I got for my betta tank. I'll just let them be for now.

As for the experiment...It was a bit of a neutral failure. The dwarf sag didn't grow as I expected, more like just sat there. The snails though, were still alive and kicking, so I guess they're tough lil guys. I also found a baby George in there...wonder how he got there...lol. Since things weren't going badly in there, and I needed more room, I moved my moss covered rock to the experimental jar and added even more extra crypts. It looks really nice right now, and everyone seems to be happy. Pics later


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Pics as promised

Finally got a picture of the happy couple together, lol. George hates the camera so I had to take this when it was still fairly dark.



And the slightly redone jar:


----------

